# Reset Tcp Ip In Mac Os X



## khushnawazi (Aug 25, 2005)

can yuo please tell me how to reset tcp /ip in mac os x .


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 25, 2005)

You need to provide more information.  Which version of Mac OS X?  What is your network setup?


----------

